# The Pharoah Claims The Triple Crown!



## Elf On A Shelf (7 June 2015)

Well American Pharoah did it! He became the first horse in over 30 years to claim the American Triple Crown! 3 races in 5 weeks. Many have tried and many have failed but tonight we saw a true champion rise. AP is very well named for such feats!

This just proves that even in this day and age where people look after their horses and only aim for one or two races - more particularly the Belmont Stakes that it is still possible. I certainly hope California Chrome's owner is eating his words big style now after his out burst last year when his horse was beaten saying that it would never again be won because of people keeping their horses just for the Belmont and not risking them in the 2 previous races.


----------



## Tnavas (7 June 2015)

He was simply amazing, leaving them behind like he did, awesome horse.


----------



## Clodagh (7 June 2015)

I was out...have sky plused it then saw the result on here. Excellent, I am so pleased, what an amzing horse, he must be tough as old boots (or so full of steroids and antibleed that he is preserved).


----------



## Queenbee (7 June 2015)

I watched it on sky last night... Bloody brilliant!


----------



## Murphy88 (7 June 2015)

He is phenomenal! After the way he won the Preakness in the mud everyone thought he would do it, but amazing to see it happen. I was at Churchill Downs for him to win the Derby, could never have believed I would be seeing the first leg of the first triple crown in 37 years!


----------



## Mariposa (7 June 2015)

It bought tears to my ears, what an amazing performance! Just brilliant!!


----------



## olop (7 June 2015)

Amazing horse, such a beauty too! So pleased that I got to watch a piece of history


----------



## stencilface (7 June 2015)

Not seen it, but I know of it from reading all the Black Stallion books lol


----------



## Fools Motto (7 June 2015)

First horse in 37 years? He has to be special.
I gather Coolmore have bought his breeding rights, and he will stand at Ashford when retired at the end of this year?


----------



## Mariposa (7 June 2015)

Mariposa said:



			It bought tears to my ears, what an amazing performance! Just brilliant!!
		
Click to expand...

I meant eyes...not ears!


----------



## Murphy88 (8 June 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			First horse in 37 years? He has to be special.
I gather Coolmore have bought his breeding rights, and he will stand at Ashford when retired at the end of this year?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he will be standing at Ashford next year. Seems likely that he'll run in the Breeders Cup first then retire. It's going to be my mission to get one of his Coolmore hats to join my collection!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 June 2015)

I really want a Coolmore hat!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (13 June 2015)

A cool vid of Pharoah's victory in the Belmont

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk20qs7Xnzg

And a nice fan tribute of Pharaoh, which includes clips of all 3 races.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0mnNigbGUw

Brings tears to my eyes! Beautiful animal.


----------

